# Can I use an Enterprise rideshare rental or Lyft Express Drive rental to deliver?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Just wondering if a car from Lyft's ExpressDrive (one month minimum?) or Uber's Enterprise rental (one week minimum?) qualifies for Postmates, DoorDash, GrubHub, Dash, etc.

Not sure if these delivery services require that you have your own car with registration and insurance strictly in your name -- which I assume wouldn't be the case with the rentals, as at least an Enterprise car would likely have insurance and registration NOT in my name (as it's very short term)? Maybe Lyft ExpressDrive, being one month minimum, would be considered a lease, and likely in my name?

(Sorry if this is confusing to read.)

If OK to deliver via these cars, you'd pay the Enterprise rental or Lyft ExpressDrive fee not thru rideshare earnings debited from your checking account...as I wouldnt be doing rideshare...but you'd pay directly to Enterprise or ExpressDrive from delivery earnings?


----------



## DannyBuffet (Mar 1, 2016)

I used mine and had no problems. I was using the Lyft express drive from Hertz. I just uploaded a picture of my rental agreement and a picture of the Hertz insurance card that's located in the glove box.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

They could care less what kind of car you have I think. You can probably buy a $500 beater. But don't pull the my car broke down card to may times with it. It does shave to be somewhat reliable. Perhaps you can keep a bicycle in the back just in case. Most deliveries are within a few miles. No reason to call them if you can make it in time using your spare bicycle.


On a side note, as long as you have a car registered it does not matter. They will never find out. I have used my wife's car before. I realize I may be taking a risk with the insurance, but food does not talk. No reason to tell my insurance I was delivering food for a company when the accident happend.


----------

